# 22-250 Brass



## Arrowhead (Jan 25, 2010)

I have at least 100 22-250 brass. Some have never been used, the rest were shot once or twice. Its free to a good home, it will cost you some rep , I will even cover shipping if your not to far away. First PM gets it.


----------

